
The MD5 hash of the null string is not null - dsr_
It turned out to be important today that the MD5 of a null string is d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427e.<p>(Googling for that is interesting, too.)<p>MySQL has an MD5 function that emits NULL, but this is defined away rather than being computed. Apparently this is fairly common.
======
NatW
Yes, and not just for MD5, examples of empty strings of other hashes: sha1:
da39a3ee5e6b4b0d3255bfef95601890afd80709

sha256: e3b0c44298fc1c149afbf4c8996fb92427ae41e4649b934ca495991b7852b855

sha512:
cf83e1357eefb8bdf1542850d66d8007d620e4050b5715dc83f4a921d36ce9ce47d0d13c5d85f2b0ff8318d2877eec2f63b931bd47417a81a538327af927da3e

